# Holland,Polder und Kanäle!



## Anderson (17. Februar 2002)

Hallo war jetzt am Wochenende in Nordholland genauer gesagt Bergen aan Zee an der Küste .Bei der Hin und Rückfahrt hab ich mich gefragt wie es eigentlich mit der Angelei in den Poldern und Kanälen dort aussieht.Also viele Angler hab ich nicht gesehen 2 oder 3 troz des besten Angelwetters.Auch an der Küste und in den Häfen lief nichts .Hat da jemand andere Erfahrungen gemacht.Oder sind die Polder um Alkmaar herum einfach zu flach.Also es roch ja schon förmlich nach Fisch so einladend sahen die Stellen aus.Danke für die AntwortenAnderson


----------



## til (17. Februar 2002)

Ich war 2 mal in der Region Hoorn -Enkhuizen (Fisch & Fang Hecht Seminar mit Jan Eggers)Die Polder sind flach, aber trotzdem voll mit Hechten, auch Zander und Barsche gibts da. Hechte sind reines Catch & Release (sonst wär der Bestand schnell zur Sau). Das sind die Hausgewässer vom &acute;Hecht-Papst&acute; Jan Eggers. Leichte Grosse Spinner und flachlaufende Wobbler waren Top. Die Hechte sind nicht sehr gross, aber dank C&R ist der Bestand gut, mit Glück (und Können) kannst Du 5-10 Hechte pro Tag fangen, die meisten unter 60 aber auch hin und wieder ein grösserer. Hot Spots sind Brücken und Kreuzungen sowie Teichartige Erweiterungen mit Verbindung zum Poldersystem, da stehen meist auch die grösseren. Manche Polder sind fast tot, deshalb immer in Bewegung bleiben, besonders wenn sich nichts tut.

-------------------------------------------------------

[2 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von til am 18-02-2002 um 09:51.]


----------



## sandro (18. März 2002)

yo ist richtig! hechte gehen dort gut. frage die "eingeborenen" und die geben dir zusätzlich noch gute tpis! :q 

gruß sandro.


----------

